# Nds-card waiting time in relations to email response



## MrKlon (Sep 8, 2017)

Hi my name is chris. i dont know if this is the right section for this but my question was how long does it usually take for nds-card to email with their paypal information after sending them your order number via email. its been 2 hours since i ordered and sent them my order number.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Sep 8, 2017)

Got a response in 15 minutes.


----------



## MrKlon (Sep 8, 2017)

wow i wonder why its taking so long for me then. ive been checking back every few minutes and also checking my spam folder and nothing. guess i just picked a bad time to order :/


----------



## zoogie (Sep 8, 2017)

MrKlon said:


> Hi my name is chris. i dont know if this is the right section for this but my question was how long does it usually take for nds-card to email with their paypal information after sending them your order number via email. its been 2 hours since i ordered and sent them my order number.


https://www.google.com/search?q=time+in+china&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8


----------



## MrKlon (Sep 8, 2017)

well that perfectly explains the situation. this thread no longer has a reason to exist. thanks zoogie


----------

